# [EVDL] Obtaining flooded Nickel Cadmium batteries?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been searching for a while (while=ever) for flooded cads and no luck.
What you need is to be very lucky, pray a lot, and do a battery dance daily.
The works. I have heard that old busses being auctioned off are where to
find ni-cds, but havent found any. Make sure to let the list know if you
luck into some. 

Break any mirror lately?

-Leif




> Eric Poulsen wrote:
> >
> > Seems flooded NiCads are made from unobtainum (or pure gold, if you look
> > at pricing).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, pretty much a luck thing.

It's been over a year since I've seen any BB600's available, and that load
was only big enough for one persons use.

I know that the members of the BB600 group collectively possess more cells
than are being used. I suspect there may be quite a few just sitting in
garages. Check there.

Stay Charged!
Hump






> Eric Poulsen wrote:
> >
> > Seems flooded NiCads are made from unobtainum (or pure gold, if you look
> > at pricing).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Nov 2008 at 9:37, Eric Poulsen wrote:
> 
> > Where are folks getting their BB600 (or similar) NiCADs for their
> > conversions? Are most people simply lucking into them?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Nov 2008 at 18:15, Lectrol wrote:
> 
> > I have heard that old busses being auctioned off are where to find
> > ni-cds, but havent found any.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >Seems flooded NiCads are made from unobtainum (or pure gold, if you look
> >at pricing).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Matt,

I was going to ask how big of an airport, but looked at the EVAlbum and
I think you are near Lubbock, Texas. Big airport. The little airport
we have locally I do not think would have too much, but I could try San
Diego, CA. Do you need to work in the industry to get access to the
vendors, or can you just approach the maintenance companies? For the
motorcycle I am collecting parts for and would like to build next, I
could use 24, 36 or 48 volts. Under 4 miles to work.

Thanks,

Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of R. Matt Milliron
Sent: Monday, November 17, 2008 9:29 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Obtaining flooded Nickel Cadmium batteries?



> you wrote:
> 
> >Seems flooded NiCads are made from unobtainum (or pure gold, if you
> look
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> you wrote:
> 
> >Matt,
> >
> ...


----------

